# Has there ever been a Mag-Lite 2D in Orange?



## Erik (Aug 2, 2004)

Hello all. As you can see, I'm new to the forum /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I have done some research (including these forums) and can't find a definitive answer. Has Mag-Lite ever produced the orange version of their 2D flashlight? I've seen (online) the solitaires, 2AA and 3D (I have a Tony Stewart 3D) but I have never seen a 2D. I think I have stumbled across the correct forum for this answer. Someone, please put me out of my misery/quest. Thanks so much in advance!

Erik

EDIT: P.S. If so, where can I find one and out of curiosity, what other sizes came in orange? Thanks!


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Aug 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Erik said:*
Hello all. As you can see, I'm new to the forum /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I have done some research (including these forums) and can't find a definitive answer. Has Mag-Lite ever produced the orange version of their 2D flashlight? I've seen (online) the solitaires, 2AA and 3D (I have a Tony Stewart 3D) but I have never seen a 2D. I think I have stumbled across the correct forum for this answer. Someone, please put me out of my misery/quest. Thanks so much in advance!

Erik

EDIT: P.S. If so, where can I find one and out of curiosity, what other sizes came in orange? Thanks! 

[/ QUOTE ]

not sure if they have or not but im sure if there was one it would be available in the U.K., they get all the snazzy colors


----------



## Roy (Aug 3, 2004)

Do a Google search on "Mag-Lite Orange" and see what comes up.


----------



## Erik (Aug 3, 2004)

Roy,

Wow! I hadn't thought of that! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Seriously though, I have done exhaustive searches including international search engines (didn't understand the languages but do know what 3D means). I contacted MAG Instruments a couple of years ago and had no luck with the most unhelpful person I spoke with. I have searched these forums and others but have not found a Yes or No answer.

I tried contacting Mag again this time by e-mail and have not gotten a response--not even "hey we received your e-mail and get back to you"--nothing. Oh well, my quest continues. Thanks to anyone who can help further.


----------



## Erik (Aug 29, 2004)

There is now...






After years of searching, I just gave up and made one of my own. Not an easy endeavor--learned all about anodizing. The color is not as deep as I was hoping for but for a first attempt I'm happy. I tried the process again on a 2AA minimag with much better results. If I get a chance, I'll take some pics of that one and post as well if anyone is interested.


----------



## 357 (Aug 29, 2004)

Gorgeous flashlight the orange 2D Maglite is.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 30, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## turbodog (Aug 30, 2004)

For those who think it could be fake, and I'm not saying 100% one way ot the other, please notice that the bezel is absent of the standard engraving.


----------



## Erik (Aug 30, 2004)

357 and GreenLED, thanks for the compliments guys. 

Turbo, I'm not sure what you're getting at but I can assure you it's a true Mag--not a fake (didn't know there were fake Mag-Lites). Anyway, through the re-anodizing process, the engraving is still there but it also takes the color. I'll see if I can get a close up that still shows the engraving. 

In case you're interested in the process, I had had to disassemble the Mag, strip the original anodizing, clean, polish, clean again, anodize, clean yet again, dye, clean one more time, seal the color and finally wipe down one more time. And all that was the easy part. The hard part was getting the flashlight to work again because anodized aluminum (I found out) does not conduct electricity and Mag-Lites use the body as a conductor. How, do you ask? Well Mag anodizes them, then machines the parts where the contact will be made which gets back to the un-anodized, conductive aluminum. Since the parts were already machined, I had to file the contact points to get it working again. Believe me, I would not do all that on a fake! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Aug 30, 2004)

Very nice! I've been thinking of anodizing my own colors too...


----------



## Pellidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Buy the white or silver ones. I have heard they are only clear coated, not already anodized. It would be easier to start from there.


----------



## TnC_Products (Aug 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*turbodog said:*
For those who think it could be fake, and I'm not saying 100% one way ot the other, please notice that the bezel is absent of the standard engraving. 

[/ QUOTE ]
When you strip the light of ano it strips everything. Laser engraving is done on top of the plating.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 31, 2004)

Sweeeet. I'll have to learn how to anodize stuff at some point. Hey, is there a way to coat contact surfaces with some kind of oil or grease before reanodizing? I imagine it would have to be something that does not corrode with the acid, etc.

turbodog, check this imageimage from kj's site. It's a HAIII minimag. You can see the faded, re-anodized Mag inscription around the bezel.


----------



## Erik (Aug 31, 2004)

There is a way of masking off parts (rubber cement or some type of tape) but it didn't work to well for me--the minimag was much harder to get working than the 2D cell. I probably won't do any more but it was worth it to finally have a 2D in orange (for me anyway). Maybe MAG will produce one someday--I've got first dibs


----------



## 357 (Aug 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Erik said:*
There is a way of masking off parts (rubber cement or some type of tape) but it didn't work to well for me--the minimag was much harder to get working than the 2D cell. I probably won't do any more but it was worth it to finally have a 2D in orange (for me anyway). Maybe MAG will produce one someday--I've got first dibs  

[/ QUOTE ]

IMO, orange is one of the prettiest colors for a Maglite. I think you did a very good job. Even though I don't like Maglites, I think I'd buy one (if Maglite ever makes an orange C or D) just to get an orange one (not to use it, just to have it as a collectable).


----------



## reefphilic (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Eric,

Nice anodising over there. I am thinking of doing some diy anodising but am wondering whether it is easy to obtain an even coloration. Do you need to attach multiple cable to different parts of the body? I've only did some copper plating with good results but that was done with small objects.


----------



## Erik (Sep 7, 2004)

reefphilic,

Thanks and sorry for the delayed response--just went through another hurricane (second one in 3 weeks). We're ok. Now, to answer your question. I actullay had better luck on the larger parts than the smaller ones. From my simple tests, as long as you have good electical contact and a way to keep the solution moving (fish air pump) the color will turn out ok. Be warned, unless you have all the "stuff" necessary for home brew anodizing (I did not) and you are only going to do a couple of items, it may be cheaper just to send it somewhere for professional anodizing. All told, my orange flashlight shown above cost me about $150 (including the price of the Mag itself) and it would have cost about $80 to have the parts done. I always like learning new things but I thought you might want to have some facts/figures before you dive in. Good luck and post pics of your flashlight if you do decide to try /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## reefphilic (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi,

Glad to hear that all of you are OK. I've did some reading on the procedures and shouldn't be a problem. The only thing that I am worried is whether it is easy to obtain an even finish.

Sure, I'll post some pics be it done by professional or diy. But don't know when I'll have the time to do it. Too many backlog of things that needs to be done. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks for the advice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

